# I recently checked out the book "Great Italian Desserts" from the library and from what I have seen



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

I decided to check on Amazon how much the book is going for and nearly had a heart attack!!!!

Check out this link


Can anyone recommend a reliable Italian desserts book that won't break the bank?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

You could buy it used through Amazon for about half of what it cost to buy it new; $46 might seem like a lot of money for a cookbook, but I think of it as an investment. After all, I may spend $50 or more on ingredients when it comes to preparing something really special.


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

ChefChezMoi said:


> You could buy it used through Amazon for about half of what it cost to buy it new; $46 might seem like a lot of money for a cookbook, but I think of it as an investment. After all, I may spend $50 or more on ingredients when it comes to preparing something really special.


Yes to me a 21 year old book with an original price of $19.95 being sold for over $45.00 seems crazy but I understand where you are coming from.


----------

